# Wiring help for coolant pump in PM1236



## jdtravers (Jan 9, 2015)

Need a little help with the color codes with regards to wiring up the coolant pump that comes with the PM1236.  Single phase 220V

Here are the wires for both the lathe and the coolant pump from memory, but not sure which set went with the pump and which with the lead from the lathe

Brown/Blue/Green w/yellow trace
Brown/Black/Green w/yellow trace

Believe I have it connected correctly, but the pump may not be adequate for pumping the Grizzly Viper's Venom Cutting Oil.  Or perhaps the pump is designed for only water based coolant.
I use a mister for turning, but like to run the cutting oil when I chamber rifle barrels.

Thanks,

Jack


----------

